
Ask HN: Anyone use 'smart glasses' as primary coding monitor? - centrinoblue
Just wanted to check in and see if anyone here has ever tried using a pair of &#x27;smart&#x27; glasses (VR &#x2F; AR &#x2F; ? ...) to program with.  I&#x27;m thinking of something simple with an HDMI input I can just plug into my thunderbolt port and project my IDE &#x2F;  web browser onto.<p>Background:  I tend to sit in a reclined position with my feet elevated when I code but my neck and upper back then have to strain to look at what I&#x27;m doing on the screen.  If I could fully recline with a head mounted display I think it would take some of the strain off.  I realize a standing desk is an option to avoid neck strain but I&#x27;m curious about the glasses use case.<p>It seems like the wild west out there right now in terms of modes, options, models and price points so was hoping to tap the collective here to avoid problems.<p>I&#x27;m not looking for AR or 3D capabilities, just large format immersive (probably some translucence).<p>Here&#x27;s a couple of links for reference:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=yRFv9XxXnh0
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=bYPmpMPLa6Y&amp;t=687s
======
mod
I've had some times in the past where my chair was really causing me
discomfort. I thought it would be nice to be able to do something similar--
perhaps even lay down with one of those split ergonomic keyboards. (I rarely
use a mouse)

I didn't find much during my investigation at the time, but this was a couple
of years ago. There were some VR headsets that people had hacked up to show a
terminal, but not much beyond that.

